# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Is Bass Bad For Your Health?

## really

Once again I hope this is the right forum...

I have been wondering, and can&#39;t find much information on the net, if listening to bass at high volume/amplitude bad for your health? I was hoping that people with subwoofer&#39;s would know, if it had a warning label on their speaker, or if they have experienced strange side effects from listening to bass.

I have read somewhere that it can cause tinitus or something, and to some cause seizures. But I&#39;d like more information if you know somethings more.

Any replies greatly appreciated.

----------


## Ynot

hooray for fear mongering
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3614180.stm

----------


## Ne-yo

I&#39;ve read somewhere that spikes in instantaneous loud noises (113-145 decibels) can increase your blood pressure and fluctuations of such high decibels like within an concert enviorment can increase the heart rate but this is more than likely due to excitement as well. So it&#39;s unclear if it&#39;s really bad for your health but as we all know continous bass can destroy hearing and its effects are *EAR-REVERSIBLE.* LOL  ::chuckle::

----------


## wasup

Err, are you talking about just a general subwoofer or going to a concert with a 10 foot bass amp in front of your face?  Because for the first one... the only thing that I&#39;ve had (and I&#39;ve listened to it a LOT) was an exceptional experience with my music  :smiley:

----------


## Lord Toaster

Woah that link made me stop and think  :Eek:  

I had no idea that loud music could do anymore than damage your hearing... now I&#39;m scared  ::|:  

 ::banana::

----------


## really

Okay, so it is bad. I guess it is ok to play bass, but not at very high volumes...

I&#39;ve heard another reason for increased heartrate too by the way, it is not only because of excitement, but because sometimes the music can be so painfully loud that it gets your adrenaline pumping - to &#39;cover&#39; the pain up that you feel in your ears.

And ataraxis, I am talking about the general subwoofer too, as it sounds like concerts can be worse.  ::D:

----------


## Kaniaz

Yeah, if I were you, I would be careful with your sound volume. You might not see the problem now, and then you could have an absolutely fucked 40+ years on when your ears mysteriously develop all kinds of horrible things (tinnitus is _not fun_). But it&#39;s not a problem for me: I don&#39;t see the merit in hearing music really loud, so having mine quite quiet is no problem for me.

----------


## DiegoDraw

If bass is bad for you, I am SCREWED...

<_<


Actually I only play particularly loud when I&#39;m playing shows, but you know...I should really get me some earplugs, though. 

~D-Draw

----------


## really

It&#39;s not only bad for your ears, DiegoDraw.  ::shock::

----------

